# Wiper boils?



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Do they boil? What time of year? And when during the day? I dont know much about these fish and was just wondering.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, they do boil and yes, THEY ARE BOILING RIGHT NOW!!!


----------

